# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Desorelle 20

## lacuna

Ik neem nog maar pas de pil (van maandag de 1e sept). Zijn er bijverschijnselen dat je pijn hebt in de onderbuik (een lichte pijn, net zoals bij het begin van de maandstonden) & dat je een dikkere buik krijgt? Ik heb m'n maandstonden al meer dan acht maanden niet meer gehad,zal ik ze in de stopweek hebben?
Dankjewel op voorhand om te antwoorden

----------


## lacuna

Wil er iemand aub antwoorden?  :Frown:

----------


## Stephaniiee89

Hallo ! Ik heb deze pil een jaar genomen, had geen last van gewichtstoename. De nadelen wat er bij mij waren van deze pil is dat ik last had van stemmingswisselingen, soms zo erg dat ik gewoon depressief werd zonder reden. En mn libido was dus ook heel erg gezakt. Ik ben deze maand begonnen met de pil Yasmin, het schijnt dat je van deze pil afvalt en dat deze een positieve invloed heeft op acné, vette huid, etc.

----------


## lacuna

Dankjewel om te antwoorden !
Hm, ik heb een ontzettend vette huid en enkele puistjes. Is Yasmin een zware pil?

----------


## Stephaniiee89

Ik heb ook last van een vette huid en puistjes. De Yasmin is iets zwaarder dan de desorelle denk ik maar het hoort ook tot de lichte pillen. Ik hoop dat deze pil werkt tege myn vette huid en puistjes, maar dat is nog even afwachten om dat te zien  :Frown:  ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Yasmin is een lichte pil en volgens mijn gynaecologe één van de beste op het moment!

Grtjs Agnes

----------

